# Ruffed Grouse



## waldo

I know the issues with internet scouting, but here's my situation. I hunt about 30 days a year and I probably average about 28 of those hunting pheasants. Well I've always wanted to chase Ruffies but I just don't ever have the gumption to give up a day of pheasant hunting. Anyway, since this weekend is going to be flooded with NR's chasing pheasants, I thought I might give it a try on Sat. I'm planning on going up around Lake Metigoshe and I would really appreciate any tips or locations. If you are concerned about me hoarding any secret spot, I doubt if I will ever even hunt them again, I'm just addicted to ditch parrots. I have two very experienced Gordons that I think can do a good job on Ruffies and would love to at least see some (I have never even seen a real one). Please PM me or email me at [email protected].


----------



## Dick Monson

waldo, I always wanted to do that too. NDGF PLOTS book would be a source of maps, possibly ND Forest Service too. Terra Server might give detailed ones. If you are going through the towns up there the local bars seem to have information. Post up some pics of your hunt please.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I've always wanted to do that too. I'm originally from Minnesota and have family in the Chisholm area. Basically ruffed grouse hunting is in my blood. I've heard there are places to shoot them like in the Turtle Mountains, but I've never put on the miles to try it. If you go, be sure to post up and tell us how you did. :beer:


----------



## waldo

Like my new avatar? Well I started out at Strawberry Lake took about a 1.5 mile walk and didn't see a thing. Then I went to Wakopa Wildlife Management Area and walked about 3 miles. About 10 minutes into the walk I had a wild flush about 10 feet from me, it took a couple of seconds for it to register in my brain since I have never seen one before, I swung on it and shot, oops big tree at about 10 yards took about 99% of my shot. In the next 10 minutes I had 2 more wild flushes and didn't get a shot. Then the 4th bird my dog was about 15 yards off the logging trail and she pointed, bird only held for a couple of seconds and flew away into the woods, one shot at about 40 yards and bingo! Bela went straight to where it went down but I couldn't see her, waiting impatiently she hops over some dead fall coming back and has a bird in her mouth. So now I think this is going to be easy, I really should already have my 3 and be heading home. Well I walked about 4 out of the next 5 hours and only saw one


----------



## Dick Monson

Outstanding Waldo! Thanks for the good story. Doesn't it seem the the grouse forum is reader friendly and courteous? Grouse are gentlemen and so are the people who hunt them. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks for sharing the pic and story!

Mike


----------



## Gildog

great story and photo--that is a beautiful red phase grouse!

I love the description of the flush--that is the best part, when they explode up and your heart stops...everything is so fast but also can seem like time stands still...


----------



## Duckslayer100

Nice work! From the reports I've been hearing you already have seen more grouse there than most guys hunting in Minnesota. It's been a disappointing season so far. The drumming reports this spring haven't panned out this fall. Supposedly it was going to be a banner year with a 30 percent increase in drumming, but most of the birds shot have been mature...not young of the year. People are speculating either a wet spring is the culprit, but nobody knows for sure.

I'm heading to Chisholm on Friday for the weekend to try my hand at some ruffies. The land is my granparents and nobody hunts it, so hopefully we'll run into some unpressured birds.

Wish me luck boys, and pray the weather is nice for once. :beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10

I live in Virginia, MN and teach out in the country by Chisholm. I have got really slow reports from all my students regarding the number of grouse around.

I have to agree that this year has been very disappointing for grouse, especially with such high drumming numbers in the spring.

Hopefully your hunt goes well.


----------



## Rusty

Just got back from my first Wisconsin hunt. Was great. My Buddie and I and our 2 GSPs. Pointed 5-6 grouse & 10 Woodcock a day. Shot 20 shells the first day, 1 grouse and 3 WC. Got better as the week progressed. Hunted Phillips area. Wish it wern't so far away. Going back next year.
Rusty


----------



## Colt

Gooseguy 10,

I hunt aroud Cook/Orr area. Grouse numbers have been very dissapointing there also.

Star Tribune had an article last Sunday about the numbers are down because there are no juveniles. What happened to the broods??????


----------



## Gooseguy10

My wife is a nurse up at Cook. Nice area.

I have no idea what is going on with the grouse this year. I am cynical and wonder if the DNR got too much pressure about the cycle not coming back quick enough and therefore over hyped the season for $$$. Supposedly we were supposed to see a 30% increase. I would say we have seen a 30% decrease (at least!).

I heard some decent reports early from Bemidji and Grand Rapids, but that was over a month ago and have heard nothing but disappointment since.

Actually tomorrow in my outdoor ed class I am having a local game warden come to speak to the class. One of the topics of conversation is going to be the lack of grouse numbers in the area.

Despite the disappointment with the grouse this year, I think we will more than make up for it with the deer. I am hearing (and seeing) some great reports about deer activity from most of my students. That is the nice thing about Minnesota, there are so many outdoor things to do that it is hard to get too disappointed about a sub par season on one species.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Duckslayer100

That's true. Deer numbers always seem to be good around my honey hole. I think that, of all the animals, the deer, Canada goose, and snowgoose are great examples of supreme adapters.

Now if ruffies could do the same, we'd be swimming in 'em!

*sigh* :-?


----------



## Colt

Gooseguy 10,

What did the game warden say about the grouse numbers?

I know the MN DNR always over estimates wildlife numbers. Every year, for example, they claim we have 30,000 bears. Then when the kill numbers don't add up, "well, maybe we have only 15,000 bears". Happens every year.

Without doubt, I saw more grouse last year. When are we expected to peak?

Do you hunt the hayfields around Cook? Lots, and lots of deer there. Not so many up around Orr. Lots of wolves though :******:


----------



## Gooseguy10

I did not ask the game warden about grouse numbers. The kids had so many great questions regarding ATV's, baiting, duck hunting.... that time ran short. I simply forgot to ask him about grouse numbers. Sorry. He is supposed to email me this week with some follow up answers to kids questions, I will take that opportunity to ask about the grouse numbers.

I have not hunted in the Cook area. I know there is a lot of big deer up there, many of my students have hunting shacks up there. It should be a great year everywhere.


----------

